# Deccox Medicated Crumbles



## Tarheel Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

I decided to get a bag of this from Jeffers, and it came in the mail today. I have never used this before and had some questions.

Who here has used it?
Does it seem to work?
The measurements are confusing. Who much do I use?
Is it ok to still feed as a group? They do not need to be fed individually do they?
How long do you keep giving it to them?

Thanks a bunch for any questions you may be able to answer!

Steffan
Tarheel Acres


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Decoox Medicated Crumbles*

EDITED

I haven't used it but I can see how the dosing directions can be confusing!!

1 ounce will treat 100 pounds......I personally would not mass feed as you would not know how much each goat is getting as some would be getting more than others.

0.1 ounce will treat 10 pounds of goat, to measure this, my hubby used a conversion program :greengrin:

0.1 ounce is 1/2 teaspoon, with a few grains over.

1/2 teaspoon will treat 10 pounds of goat......1 Tablespoon will treat 60 lbs.

For coccidia prevention, I use DiMethox and dose each kid at 3 weeks and continue till weaning at 8 weeks, has worked well this year :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Decoox Medicated Crumbles*

Steffan, I am sorry I have never used any medicated crumbles so I can not help. I am sure someone will chime in and answer you.

Ok, Liz was posting when I was. I new someone would know.


----------



## Tarheel Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Decoox Medicated Crumbles*



liz said:


> 1 ounce will treat 100 pounds......I personally would not mass feed as you would not know how much each goat is getting as some would be getting more than others.


Ugh.....I was afraid someone would say that. It is just so hard and time consuming to individually feed. I was hoping for someone to chime and and say that they have had great success just adding it in with their food.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I use it on my 2 young wethers......I feed them individually and for a 20lb wether I top dress grain with approx 1 & 1/2 tablespoon.....it has worked for my guys, they both had very bad cases of cocci.....so after 2rds of treatment, vet had me to start using the deccox and fecals have been clear for cocci......


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have never used it before, but i would never feed any medicated feed in mass with eeryone eating at once. You never know how much each goat is getting. I dont even give mass medications in water (thngs like sulmet) i always drench them.
beth


----------



## donbusbin (Aug 30, 2009)

Most goats will eat from your hand with little effort in training so I just worm mine one at a time. I have a friend with a large herd so this does not work well for him.


----------

